# '92 AS Trident water leak above stove.



## woodwood (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all,

We have a 1992 AS Trident and in the heavy rain over the weekend I noticed a puddle of water on the worktop that covers the stove, just behind the drivers seat.
I can't see where it would be coming in though, it's dripping from just above the sliding window behind the stove.
Has anybody else had this problem?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------

